

Please help me gather data on the Nature of Games - simonsarris

(crossposted a few places)<p>I am soliciting responses for a survey I have crafted. I'd appreciate it if you would fill it out and/or pass it on. I'd like to get as many responses as possible.<p>This isn't for a class, its just a personal project of mine that may yield some interesting data.<p>It's an anonymous survey I created in order to begin answering some questions I have had involving the nature of games that we as humans play. Games can be quite varied, and there is a lot of individual taste that allows for a wide variety of game types.<p>The Paragraph entry parts are NOT required. Just encouraged. If you don't have a lot of time, you can just do the multiple choice.<p>This is not solely pertaining to video games. I mean all games: Card games, sports, board games, video games, and so on.<p>More details are in the Survey itself:<p>https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&#38;formkey=dENFQUZIZUdmMVpPUmFtTGl1WDl6N0E6MA..<p>Thanks everyone!<p>If anything interesting arises from the survey, I'll be sure to post it.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable?

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=d...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dENFQUZIZUdmMVpPUmFtTGl1WDl6N0E6MA.).

